# Where is my embryo up to??



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi,

Sorry to sound stupid but when is day 1 of embryo I had fet on 19/5 all my eggs were frozen the day after egg collection i had 2x 4 cell embryos transferred but I've tested today, I know it's early it was negative! I was just wondering if it has failed when will af arrive I can feel her on her way.
But still    it changes to bfp, I'm going to get a cbd later see if that shows anything rather then staring thinking a line will appear  
Thanks 
Jo


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello Joanne   you have tested very early, my clinic say you need to test on day 15 so 10 days after a 5 day transfer or 12 days after a 3 day transfer, with embies frozen the day after collection I would allow two weeks after transfer before testing, the table below shows what your embies should be doing after transfer, also you will get a more accurate result if you use first morning urine & lots of ladies on here seem to think the frer tests are better especially for early testing, I hope this helps, wishing you lots of luck x  

3-Day Transfer
Days Past Transfer (DPT)    Embryo Development
One  The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula
Two  The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst
Three  The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 
Four  The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Five  The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 
Six  Implantation continues
Seven  Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 
Eight  Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 
Nine  Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Ten  Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted  
Eleven  Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Amy,

Thank you for your reply, I have just done a clear blue digital negative again, I keep telling my self it is too early, thank you for the chart, what is frer?

Thanks
Jo


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello Jo frer is a first response early response test, you are brave to test early, I like to stay in the safety of the pupo bubble, I hope you get good news closer to otd x


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

HiAmy,

I know but i was so sure it had worked! Where are u up to with everything xx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello Jo I am currently pupo, I had fet of a 3 day frostie on 16th may & otd is this weekend but I'm seriously considering not testing & just staying in the pupo bubble! x


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Aww wow got everything crossed for u, what cell embryo did you have back? Keep me posted 😘


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Jo I'm not sure what grade it was, I was so busy being relieved it survived the thaw I forgot to ask!


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Just a up date I took another test last night and this morning have very strong positive lines I'm in shock still can't believe it, how's everyone feeling and have you tested early? Xx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Jo that's great news, congratulations! x


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you Amy! How u feeling are you going to wait till test date 😘 xx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Jo what happens next for you? do you have to wait until otd before you contact your clinic? I'm staying safe in my pupo bubble for one last day, I'm pretty sure it hasn't worked but after 3  failed cycles & over 6 years ttc I know I'll be ok x


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Amy,

I was so sure it had dent worked for me! I'm sure you will be fine think positive I know it's hard but I have everything crossed for you will you do it first thing in morning?

Sending you loads of baby dust for the weekend 😘😘

Xxx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Sadly it's another bfn here, wishing you lots of luck for your pregnancy x


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Aww so sorry for you 😘😘 

Will you be trying again

Xx


----------

